
Amazon uses data from its sellers to develop competing products - A4ET8a8uTh0
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/amazon-took-data-from-its-own-sellers-to-develop-competing-products-2020-04-23?mod=mw_latestnews
======
mtmail
"An expanded version of this report appears on WSJ.com"

Discussion of the WSJ article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22956182](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22956182)

